# Animal Behavior College - Professional Dog Trainer



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi, I've been looking into this online school, ABC, to get a certification as a Professional Dog Obedience Trainer. I've talked to representatives on the phone and it seems like a good program for a reasonable price. You complete several sections of bookwork at home, taking tests online. Then you volunteer at a local animal shelter, then you have an apprenticeship with a dog trainer in your area for several weeks. It sounds really good... I studied animal behavior as an undergrad, and it has always been my dream to work in the field somehow, but I really just don't have the time or money for grad school right now. So this seems like a good oppurtunity to work in animal behavior without an advanced degree. I'm seriously considering signing up but I was wondering if anyone had any experiences or opinions of this school? The hands-on work with a professional trainer sounds great, but I am wary of internet schools.

http://animalbehaviorcollege.com/


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I just graduated from ABC in July. Overall, I thought it was a good, yet basic, program for the cost but a nice starting point for anyone interested in becoming a dog trainer. Especially helpful if you're having a difficult time finder a mentor trainer on your own.

Feel free to email me privately if you'd like more info: [email protected]


----------



## AnonymousDogTrainer (Aug 29, 2007)

I too had come across that site and became thrilled at the thought of becoming a "certified dog trainer". I ran the site and idea across one of my trusted professional trainers and she explained that it was more of a gimmick than anything else. I already knew all the material they would teach me and was already working with aggressions and other problem behaviors. It would not be worth it for me to pay that much money just to get a piece of paper that says I'm certified.

I will give you the same information my friend trainer told me. If you are serious about doing dog training as a career, go to college and become an applied animal behaviorist so you will be 100% qualified and the certifications you get from that are worth much more and are more valuable than a certificate from an online course. Focus on the dogs you have now and train them and compete with them in obedience competitions. The titles you get on your dogs will be much more valuable and a better way to prove your skills than a certificate from ABC. 

You also don't need any certifications to be a trainer and have a business with classes either. Go out and do what you do and if you do good, people will recommend you and your name will get around.

Personally, if I were presented with a trainer that had nothing but a certificate from ABC and a trainer who had multiple competition titles on multiple dogs but no certificate and had to choose one, I would choose the trainer who has dogs with titles. 

I don't really know how much experience you have with dog training so paying for the ABC course may be a good starting for you if you aren't very experienced.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I agree with APT above. Plus, you can become certified throughthe APDT CPDT program without having to pay tuition- you just pay to take the test- if certification is important to you. I got copies of the bookwork from ABC from a friend and it's not that impressive. I learn more from competition trainers and reading on my own, frankly.


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have heard mixed reviews of ABC, some say it gave them a lot of information some said none. For 3k, I don't know if I would take the chance... but I guess thats just me. :\


What is a good college to go to be a behaviorist? (perferably in the new england MA/RI area?) I would love to be a dog trainer too and have been looking to get my general associates degree than transfer to Becker for their animal care associates (can't seem to get scholarships or school loans so community college first!) to figure out what I want to do in the animal field. I'm considering UMASS Amherst but thats animal science and truly prevet (not what I want to do).

sorry, I don't mean to hijack your thread if you feel I am


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Spiritguardian3 said:


> What is a good college to go to be a behaviorist? (perferably in the new england MA/RI area?)


Here is a list of several schools:
http://www.certifiedanimalbehaviorist.com/school.html

-------------------------------------------------------------
Becoming an applied animal behaviorist is quite an accomplishment for anyone in my opinion. To me though, there is a big difference between an obedience instructor/dog trainer and a behaviorist. 

To the original poster - 

There are lots of ways to gain education/experience and you don't necessarily have to spend a fortune to do so.

- find a good experienced trainer(s) to assist
- attend seminars
- train your own dog(s) to a high level
- volunteer to work with the dogs at your local humane society
- read as many books as you can get your hands on

Good trainers never stop learning. Regardless of which route you go, it's important to continue your education throughout your career.

Here are some links to educational resources (costs vary widely) that I think you might also find helpful:

seminars:
http://www.dogseminarsdirectory.com/
http://puppyworks.com/
http://www.vet.cornell.edu/education/ConEd.htm

video taped seminars:
http://tawzerdogvideos.com/VIDEO-Index.htm

telecourses:
http://www.raisingcanine.com/Professionals/Green/Pro_telecourses.htm

online and/or hands-on courses:
http://www.casinstitute.com/ (online diploma programs)
http://www.extension.harvard.edu/2007-08/courses/psyc.jsp#e-1093 (online college courses)
http://www.dogsofcourse.com/itc.htm (hands-on)
http://www.peaceablepaws.com/classes/intern_program/index.asp (hands-on apprenticeships & internships)
http://afarnyc.org/abcny/internship/objectives.shtml (hands-on)
http://amcollege.com/ (online & hands-on)
http://www.marinhumanesociety.org/Behavior/CBA.html (hands-on)
http://www.legacycanine.com/workshops/index.html (hands-on)
http://www.alldogsacademy.com/trainingoutline.asp (hands-on)
http://www.sfspca.org/academy/index.shtml (hands-on)
http://karenpryoracademy.com/ (online & hands-on)

certification:
Board Certified Companion Animal Behaviorist (BCCAB) 
Certified Canine Behavior Counselor (CBC) 
Certified Dog Training Instructor (CDTI) 
http://animalbehaviorcounselors.org/certification/professionalcertificationlevels.shtml 

Certified Pet Dog Trainer (CPDT)
http://ccpdt.com/ 

Certified Dog Behavior Counsultant (CDBC)
http://iaabc.org/


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

wow - lots of great information here! thanks so much everyone for your opinions and that list of links is fantastic, opokki


----------



## sheltieluver (Sep 8, 2006)

I graduated December 2006 from the program. Overall, the price was good but most of it I think I could have learned from reading books on my own. The best experience was the hands on working with the trainer. Personally I don't feel comfortable enough with what I've learned to go out and teach dog obedience, but then again, everyone is different. I've researched other training programs and feel this is the best for the money but I think further education beyond this is needed to succeed, IMO.


----------

